

The woman who nearly died making your iPad - nsns
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/05/woman-nearly-died-making-ipad

======
kuchaguangjie
I also work in shenzhen China, not far from the factory where the girl throw
herself out of window. I heard many young boy & girl kill themselves in this
way just to get some money for their poor family. In this city, many other
young people, far away from home, work hard here, and get around 2000 RMB a
month, which is about 300$, it feels they are just paying their lives to get
very little money. This is a fact very true in the city I live, and I am sure
worse things are happening in other place of this country.

~~~
throwaway2000bc
may i know how much is the cost of living there? just basic needs.

------
ars
This article is completely empty. Lots of words. Saying nothing.

I read this:

"you hardly ever hear those who actually work at Foxconn speak at length and
in their own terms."

Sounds like something interesting to read about, I don't know about you, but
I'd certainly like to hear what the workers themself think about this. But
none of that is actually in this article! So why even bring it up? Just to
tease?

------
thedrbrian
I've got an iPad 2 which was made after she lobbed herself out of a window.
Nice to see mike daisey has got a new job though.

Doesn't Foxconn have a lower rate of suicides than the average Chinese city?

